# xen dom0 - no keyboard found

## ciwl

hello,

I just install xen hypervisor on my pc and configured kernel for dom0.

Config for dom0-kernel was copied from my main kernel. During the starting dom0 kerlnel, I get the login promt but

my keyboard dont working, even the num-lock key though the numlock LED is on. Nevertheless, I can get control 

via ssh and read the dmesg command output - there is no string about keyboard.

cat /boot/grub/menu.lst

title=Xen 3.0

root (hd0,0)

kernel /boot/xen.gz noreboot

module /boot/vmlinuz-2.6.18-xen0 root=/dev/sda3 console=tty0

PS I have logitech USB keyboard and it works well under my main kernel

----------

## ciwl

still actual

----------

## trikolon

maybe it helps, that is my config. do you really use xen 3.0??????

```
title           Debian GNU/Linux, kernel 2.6.18-xen-3.3-1-amd64

root            (hd0,0)

kernel          /boot/xen-3.3.1.gz cpufreq=dom0-kernel cpuidle dom0_mem=512M

module          /vmlinuz-2.6.18-xen-3.3-1-amd64 root=UUID=76738add-e41d-4ed6-a0c2-9e45d49fcd7f ro console=tty0 xencons=off pciback.hide=(0000:03:05.0)(0000:02:00.0) noirqdebug nousb pci=nomsi

module          /initrd.img-2.6.18-xen-3.3-1-amd64
```

----------

## ciwl

no, I'm using xen 3.3.4 or something like this   :Smile: 

My problem already solved by enabling IO drivers for my chipset

----------

